# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Άλλη] Αντικατάσταση εστίας 4 άκρων με εστία 3 άκρων

## panefti

Γεια σας φίλοι, υπάρχει λύση σε αυτή την περίπτωση;
Το θέμα προέκυψε όταν έπρεπε να αλλάξω εστία σε φουρνάκι. Έπρεπε να δω ότι το κουμπί είχε 6 διαβαθμίσεις, αλλά ως πρωτάρης στο αντικείμενο αγόρασα ένα μάτι με κριτήριο μόνο τη διάσταση και πήρα ένα με τρεις ακροδέκτες. Επειδή δεν γίνεται να το αλλάξω, δεν ξέρω καν αν υπάρχουν, το σύνδεσα με την ίδια σειρά με το παλιό αλλά φυσικά το τέταρτο καλώδιο που αντιστοιχεί στον  αριθμό 3 στην κλέμα του ματιού έμεινε στον αέρα.

----------

